# Bottega Cassette Camera Bag



## dahliaofbags

Saw this Cassette Camera Bag online and got me curious. Has great size and price IMO. Are there people who bought this already? Lemme know your thoughts!

Thanks!


----------



## krawford

I ordered that bag, mainly just to hold it in my hands and see if I liked it.  I did very much.  I ordered it in black and even though I liked it, I don't think I want it in black.  I also was afraid it would sag somewhat after placing my items in, but it didn't  The strap was a little short for me crossed body.  I wish they had it in a caramel color.  Another thing, it has two straps on the shoulder and one kept falling off.  But overall, it is a very nice bag, nicer than I was expecting.


----------



## baglover4ever

I bought it and I love it! Understated, great quality, and the smell of leather is intoxicating! It holds my compact wallet, iPhone X the big one, key pouch, card holder, hand sanitizer, sunglasses in a dusty, and room to spare.

Wanted to add.. the straps are soft and squishy, I think it’s nicer than the mini loop. SA told me the leather will stretch a little as you wear it so don’t worry about the bag sitting too high yet. I do noticed that the more I wear it, the leather gets softer. The size is also between the mini loop and the small so it’s perfect. 

SA also told me possible price increase coming soon (but take it with a grain of salt).


----------



## dahliaofbags

krawford said:


> I ordered that bag, mainly just to hold it in my hands and see if I liked it.  I did very much.  I ordered it in black and even though I liked it, I don't think I want it in black.  I also was afraid it would sag somewhat after placing my items in, but it didn't  The strap was a little short for me crossed body.  I wish they had it in a caramel color.  Another thing, it has two straps on the shoulder and one kept falling off.  But overall, it is a very nice bag, nicer than I was expecting.


Finally took the courage to buy and man it so worth it


----------



## dahliaofbags

daofthesaints said:


> Finally took the courage to buy and man it so worth it


----------



## l.ch.

Wow! Gorgeous bag! I was trying to find it on the website, is it called mini cassette camera bag?


----------



## dahliaofbags

l.ch. said:


> Wow! Gorgeous bag! I was trying to find it on the website, is it called mini cassette camera bag?


It’s under the cassette bag tab. But yes you need to add the camera when you are googling it.


----------



## danidach

daofthesaints said:


> View attachment 5607521


Hi

Is this the smallest size i.e. the mini or is it the small and what fits inside? I've been debating getting the mini camera bag for a while but I'm not sure if it would fit a phone and I can't find any reviews online and I don't live near a store to try it out.


----------



## dahliaofbags

This is the smallest size for the style, it’s the mini. But because how the bag is made, it fits a ton of your essentials, I repeat your essentials just in more volumes. It can fit a 7 inch umbrella and my iphone 11, but phone goes to my hand btw, and whenever i bring my umbrella i just use a bigger bag 

There is a bigger size, the small i think, it’s slightly wider but i’m sure the incremental size increase gives ginormous room for other stuff ( umbrellas, hair brushes, other longer and bulkier items.)

I’ve done a simulation for you to see what fits inside and how it looked closed. It’s not looking weird even i fit it to the brim, and honestly can fit a bit more cosmetics or keys.


----------



## danidach

daofthesaints said:


> This is the smallest size for the style, it’s the mini. But because how the bag is made, it fits a ton of your essentials, I repeat your essentials just in more volumes. It can fit a 7 inch umbrella and my iphone 11, but phone goes to my hand btw, and whenever i bring my umbrella i just use a bigger bag
> 
> There is a bigger size, the small i think, it’s slightly wider but i’m sure the incremental size increase gives ginormous room for other stuff ( umbrellas, hair brushes, other longer and bulkier items.)
> 
> I’ve done a simulation for you to see what fits inside and how it looked closed. It’s not looking weird even i fit it to the brim, and honestly can fit a bit more cosmetics or keys.
> 
> View attachment 5612736
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612737
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612738


Thank you so much that's really helpful.  I love the colour I was debating between getting another  loop in parakeet or acid kiwi  or getting this bag or the bigger size in parakeet and I think you've sold me on this one. I also think if went with acid kiwi I would still want something in parakeet


----------



## dahliaofbags

Glad to help, i was originally getting the bigger size but there is no stock yet in my country. Altho the only available colors for the bigger one is wisteria (milky lavender), travertine (green based ochre), and black. No parakeet for the bigger size. 

But when i saw this in store i just fell in love with the Bottega green. I also read somewhere on IG that the bigger one sticks out in a-not-so-good wat because it’s pretty bulky. 

Well it’s a good price point so i gave it a go.


----------



## danidach

Im glad it worked out for you. I don't know how I convinced myself they made the bigger size in parakeet when the choice of colours is why I originally discounted it and started looking at the mini size. They are a good price compared to other bottega bags I'm surprised its not more popular but when you look up reviews for this bag all you see is the mini loop and the other mini cassette which is definitely too small for me


----------



## danidach

I received my mini cassete camera bag today love the colour and it is more spacious than you would think because of the depth.  It fits my phone (Samsung S20 with case) although at an angle and other essentials. Does anyone know if the bag is meant to have a serial number/authentication code? I can't see one only the bottega veneta made in italy stamp


----------



## vanillacherry

Im obsessed with this bag! Wondering if anyone can put in a iphone in it and take a picture? I want to know how much of an angle it has to sit for it to fit. I know the dimensions says 14.5cm by 14.5cm, but there is good depth. So tempted to buy it! In the caramel color!


----------



## NT83

dahliaofbags said:


> This is the smallest size for the style, it’s the mini. But because how the bag is made, it fits a ton of your essentials, I repeat your essentials just in more volumes. It can fit a 7 inch umbrella and my iphone 11, but phone goes to my hand btw, and whenever i bring my umbrella i just use a bigger bag
> 
> There is a bigger size, the small i think, it’s slightly wider but i’m sure the incremental size increase gives ginormous room for other stuff ( umbrellas, hair brushes, other longer and bulkier items.)
> 
> I’ve done a simulation for you to see what fits inside and how it looked closed. It’s not looking weird even i fit it to the brim, and honestly can fit a bit more cosmetics or keys.
> 
> View attachment 5612736
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612737
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612738


That is a lot to fit inside! I am getting mine in camel, found myself a secondhand bargain but now unsure if it is authentic from pic . 
Is the embossed print inside yours looking like one in this below pic?


----------



## danidach

NT83 said:


> That is a lot to fit inside! I am getting mine in camel, found myself a secondhand bargain but now unsure if it is authentic from pic .
> Is the embossed print inside yours looking like one in this below pic?
> 
> View attachment 5668588


You might want to ask the authentication thread. I think it looks like mine though but I'm not an expert


----------



## NT83

danidach said:


> You might want to ask the authentication thread. I think it looks like mine though but I'm not an expert


Thank you! Will do just that


----------



## dahliaofbags

NT83 said:


> That is a lot to fit inside! I am getting mine in camel, found myself a secondhand bargain but now unsure if it is authentic from pic .
> Is the embossed print inside yours looking like one in this below pic?
> 
> View attachment 5668588


Hello! Sorry to reply so late. Mine os quite similar.  

Do you have any other parts you want me to check? To be fair this bag is quite cheap, since it’s lining is bonded lambskin (shredded pieces of lambskin leftovers that are put together chemically, to put some context.)


----------



## NT83

dahliaofbags said:


> Hello! Sorry to reply so late. Mine os quite similar.
> 
> Do you have any other parts you want me to check? To be fair this bag is quite cheap, since it’s lining is bonded lambskin (shredded pieces of lambskin leftovers that are put together chemically, to put some context.)
> 
> View attachment 5669508


Thank you! Appreciate your response. That is the part I am mainly concerned about. They seem similar indeed x


----------



## dahliaofbags

NT83 said:


> Thank you! Appreciate your response. That is the part I am mainly concerned about. They seem similar indeed x


Bottegas are chipped so just bring it on a store for a clean, they’ll know if it’s authentic


----------



## NT83

dahliaofbags said:


> Bottegas are chipped so just bring it on a store for a clean, they’ll know if it’s authentic


Great idea! Will definitely do that! Thank you


----------

